# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  6 kilos de trucha

## Luján

leído en ABC:

http://www.abc.es/20100812/canal-nat...1008121401.asp




> * Pesca una trucha de seis kilos y 74 centímetros* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  |
>  Día 12/08/2010 - 14.29h
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## jasg555

MAgnífica fario.

Igual que en el caso del Lucio, las hay mayores.

Imagino que la devolverían al agua. la riqueza genética de esa fario merece la pena vivir.

----------


## ben-amar

Antes el lucio, ahora una truchilla,.... luego va JASG y dice que no son los mas grandes :EEK!: 
Pero,¿que monstruos habitan nuestras aguas? :Confused:  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jasg555

> Antes el lucio, ahora una truchilla,.... luego va JASG y dice que no son los mas grandes
> Pero,¿que monstruos habitan nuestras aguas?


Ja,ja,ja,ja,ja. No abundan, pero mismamente hay un reportaje de Jara y Sedal que repiten a menudo en el que pescan truchas de 7 y 8 kilos, y una de ellas se la hacen en el horno.

 Y lucios cada vez salen menos buenas piezas, los sónar, las embarcaciones, la especialización hacen que sean muy perseguidos. Pero hay piezas tremendas.

Ahora estoy con una cutreconexión GPRS, y si bajo una foto, me pueden dar las uvas :Mad:  :Mad: , pero en Septiembre ya te pondré alguna buena foto.

 Ten cuidado cuando te bañes, vigila bien, ja,ja,ja,ja

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Antes el lucio, ahora una truchilla,.... luego va JASG y dice que no son los mas grandes
> Pero,¿que monstruos habitan nuestras aguas?


Jajajajajajaja  :Big Grin: 

Pues te quedan por ver...



Mira lo que hay en el Ebro... :Big Grin: 



EDIT: Ben-amar... que te pensabas... que debajo del agua solo había renacuajos, ranas y cangrejos????   :Big Grin:

----------


## jasg555

Jejejejejeejeje. Creo que nuestro amigo Ben-Amar durante una buena temporada sólo se va a bañar en una piscina.  Y con el agua bien clarita  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Jejejejejeejeje. Creo que nuestro amigo Ben-Amar durante una buena temporada sólo se va a bañar en una piscina.  Y con el agua bien clarita


Jajajaja pues sí... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Ben-amar, tranqui  :Embarrassment: , de momento, nadie ha sido comido por "bicharracos" de éstos... aunque si escasea el alimento para estos bichos... quien sabe...jejejeje  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

Imposible ver a Ben-amar, a orillas de su querido Cordobilla o bañándose en Íznajar en mucho tiempo... Bueno, ben-amar y muchos más de nosotros!!!!
Peazo bichos tenemos en nuestras aguas... Si dán más miedo que los mismisimos tiburones!!!

----------


## ben-amar

La verdad, sabia que teniamos esas especies, y grandes; lo que no me imaginaba es que llegaran a esos tamaños :EEK!: 
Con la calor que hace,...... ni esos ni los grandes blancos me impiden a mi un bañito :Big Grin:  igual salen ellos mordidos como se aproxime la hora del papeo :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Récord de Trucha Arco Iris Pendiente
por Depredators 2  
Tags: arco iris, Oncorhynchus mykiss, record, trucha, trucha arcoiris

World Record 
El pescador canadiense Adam Konrad capturó lo que puede ser la nueva plusmarca de trucha arcoiris (Oncorhynchus mykiss). La captura tuvo lugar en junio de 2007, en aguas de Lake Diefenbaker, provincia de Saskachewan. Esta trucha monstrio midió 37,35 pulgadas de longitud, para un increíble perímetro de 34 pulgadas. Sin duda, este animal debió estar depredando sobre lucios, wayelles y congéneres menores en las frías aguas donde habitaba.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## ben-amar

http://blogs.terra.es/blogs/gadgetob...bur-243-n.aspx
Si estáis nadando tranquilamente y de pronto algo así aparece ante vuestros ojos ¡no os asustéis! No se trata de un escualo biznieto del protagonista de Tiburón, sino de la nueva creación de Innespace Marine... un juguetito para mayores, algo así como una mezcla de submarino y moto de agua con cuerpo de tiburón.
Sus primeras versiones eran claramente más parecidas a delfines, pero sus fabricantes han querido darle un look más extremo y temible y así les ha quedado. El Seabreacher X puede navegar por encima y por debajo de la superficie del agua, girar hacia los lados y dar saltos de más de 3,5 metros fuera del agua!

Cuenta con un motor de 260hp y alcanza hasta 50mph sobre el agua y 25mph si se sumerje. 

Para conseguir estas espectaculares acrobacias, han estudiado a fondo a los animales marinos, copiando sus sistemas de impulsión, de nado y de salto.



Como es un juguete sólo apto para caprichosos, el invento lleva incorporada una videocámara con pantallas LCD en el interior, navegador GPS y un sistema de audio estéreo con una base de recarga para el iPod. 

Impresiona ver lo que es capaz de hacer este cacharrito ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jz0Bb...layer_embedded

¡Menudo susto se iban a llevar vuestras truchas y lucios y siluros :Big Grin: , todos de bajas por estres traumatico :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Con la calor que hace,...... ni esos ni los grandes blancos me impiden a mi un bañito


Seguro??? mira ben-amar... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 







Sigues diciendo lo mismo...????  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

Eso tiene que estar riquisimo a la plancha y con un poquito de limon :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Eso tiene que estar riquisimo a la plancha y con un poquito de limon


A la plancha y con limón no sé... pero cortado en rodajas y en adobo... y está que tiembla el misterio  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Smile:  :Big Grin:

----------


## sergiako

mirando por internet encontre el precio del Seabreacher X y vale sobre 73.000 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> mirando por internet encontre el precio del Seabreacher X y vale sobre 73.000


Ah bueno, entonces no hay problema, me voy pidiendo uno para probarlo el año que viene... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Cool:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jasg555

Al final encontré la foto del famoso record de carpa en Santillana a principios de los 80
Dice que pesó no recuerdo ahora si 32 o 34 kilos.



Pero viendo la foto, aunque es enorme, ese peso no los sujeta facilmente con los brazos hacia adelante.

No sé qué pensar.

----------


## ARAGORM

> Al final encontré la foto del famoso record de carpa en Santillana a principios de los 80
> Dice que pesó no recuerdo ahora si 32 o 34 kilos.
> 
> 
> 
> Pero viendo la foto, aunque es enorme, ese peso no los sujeta facilmente con los brazos hacia adelante.
> 
> No sé qué pensar.


Si que puede ser jasg, pués, si te fijas bien en la foto, tiene la pierna flexionada hacia delante y apoyada la mano sobre el muslo.
Un saludo-

----------


## Salut

> Imagino que la devolverían al agua. la riqueza genética de esa fario merece la pena vivir.


Pozi, muy importante eso...

De hecho, es uno de los "daños colaterales" de la campaña de los "pezqueñines": se pasa a primar la captura de los mejores ejemplares y la selección genética hace el resto.

La verdad es que es todo un dilema el asunto  :Frown:   Lo ideal sería que todos los pescadores fueran conscientes de la importancia de mantener a estos bicharracos transmitiendo sus genes!

----------


## jasg555

> Si que puede ser jasg, pués, si te fijas bien en la foto, tiene la pierna flexionada hacia delante y apoyada la mano sobre el muslo.
> Un saludo-


La verdad es que la carpa se pesó en báscula oficial, y el periodista que hizo el reportaje lo aseguró.

Seguramente la calidad de la foto y que el tamaño siempre parece inferior a la realidad causan la duda.

Pero se la daremos por buena. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

En Santillana en aquellos años había auténticos monstruos. El motivo más aceptado era la tremenda población de lucio existente. Una vez que acabó con bogas, truchas y pequeños ciprínidos, depredó y acabó puesta tras puesta con los alevines de carpa. De manera que pescar un ejemplar grande era relativamente habitual, debido a la falta de ejemplares de mediana edad.

Una vez que los lucios acabaron con generaciones de carpa depredaron sobre ellos mismos, y actualmente, su población es una sombra de lo que había.

Al mismo tiempo, las carpas de mediano tamaño abundan ahora, al igual que las truchas arco iris con las que repueblan el Manzanares.

----------


## jasg555

> Pozi, muy importante eso...
> 
> De hecho, es uno de los "daños colaterales" de la campaña de los "pezqueñines": se pasa a primar la captura de los mejores ejemplares y la selección genética hace el resto.
> 
> *La verdad es que es todo un dilema el asunto   Lo ideal sería que todos los pescadores fueran conscientes de la importancia de mantener a estos bicharracos transmitiendo sus genes*!


 Poco a poco se va consiguiendo. Hay grupos muy numerosos como AEMS/Ríos con vida que hacen un magnífico trabajo en la conservación de la trucha autóctona y su ecosistema.

 Como curiosidad, hace 30 años, AEMS eran las siglas de Asociación Española de pesca con Mosca Seca. Ya hace años que lo cambiaron por Asociación para el Estudio y Mejora de los Salmónidos. Creo que no me equivoco en las denominaciones.

----------


## joaquin.pescador

Es una de las cosas pendientes que tengo la pesca de la trucha y mas siendo nacido en leon con los rios que hay alli aver si alguien me puede echar una mano para ir cogiendo conocimientos de tal especie un saludo

----------


## REEGE

Lo primero darte la bienvenida al foro y segundo, espero que no tarde mucho en contestarte a tus dudas alguno de nuestros pescadores del mismo... Un saludo y Feliz Navidad y Año Nuevo...

----------

